# What does goat meat taste like? Is it good?



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

How is it compared to beef? And what about the flavor of a buck verses wether?

Thinking about having one processed.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have heard that if they are on straight browse it is a lot like deer venison.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its mostly in how they are finished. Anything finished out the same way you would say a cow, is going to taste much the same. If you have ever had deer or elk from a forest area, you will notice a big difference in taste vs. beef. But if you harvest a deer or an elk outta dry land wheat fields or some other large grain crop area, they will taste very much like beef. The only advise I have for goat meet is to stay away from the fat. They say with beef, the fat is where the flavors at. With goats, no.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

It's delicious! I would say it's somewhere between venison and veal....I've only had it once and it was a six month old wether.

I helped out on a farm when I was 14 and helped hand-rear this boy and by way of thanks, the farmer gave half of him to my mum for our christmas dinner. Needless to say, I didn't know what it was when I tucked into it and when I found out, I didn't speak to my mother for a week and never went back to the farm.....but oh my goodness, darling Bobby did taste sooooo good!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine raised on grass hay and alfalfa pellets and sweet feed, taste great. Similar to beef, no gamey flavor. My son now prefers a goat burger over a beef burger and we no longer buy beef.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine stay on their dam until they are sent to freezer camp, so they get hay, grain and milk. The meat from my dairy wethers tastes just like venison. Everyone I have shared the meat with have said the same thing, and several of them are hunters.

I have only just recently started eating goat meat. My first goat shipped was a 7 month old buckling. The next year I sent 2 6 month old wethers. The meat tasted identical, but the buckling had just started his first rut and really wasn't smelly.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Over 70% of the world's population cant be wrong.


----------



## Guttmuncher (Apr 4, 2014)

I wish I could get my wife to read this post. We are getting into goats mainly to make our own cheeses and butter, but with 5 acres to raise goats on, I imagine we'll be eating at least a few every now and then. I do know they pretty darn good BBQ.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

It's like venison, very good.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I like goat meat, but to me it doesn't taste like venison, or beef. It has it's own distinct taste, I would say it is most like lamb if you have ever had lamb, but even that is somewhat different. It is a stronger taste than beef but milder than venison. I really like it, but I like a hearty taste to my meat. Lamb is my very favorite meat and some people find it too strong. Alot of how goat tastes is in how it is processed so make sure you get someone to process it that knows how or have someone that knows how teach you if you are planning on doing it yourself.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds like we're going to try some goat meat....He needs a couple more months to grow. Thank for all the replies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I too, found it wasn't like venison, no wild taste. The nice thing about the fat is its on the outside of any cut, no marbling at all.
It has the most protein & lowest fat of all meat. Higher in iron, lowest cholesterol.
Young liver is particularly mild, tender & delicious, not anything like beef leather from the store.:wink:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

My husband wants to try goat meat...since we would like to eventually raise some meat goats for ourselves. As long as nobody tells me what it is before I eat it, I will probably be okay, lol. I really hope it does not taste like venison...**gag**. I have tried that and moose once, it did not stay down long. I guess if we can eat our own pigs and chickens, we will be fine with goats


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I like lamb but I don't think the goat taste anything like lamb.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My husband is a lamb lover, but some cuts are just to gamey for me. I bought some local goat meat and cooked it up. He LOVED it, said it was better than lamb. I have to agree, it was delicious. And I made the best chili ever with the goat meat sausage


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

nancy d said:


> I too, found it wasn't like venison, no wild taste. The nice thing about the fat is its on the outside of any cut, no marbling at all.
> It has the most protein & lowest fat of all meat. Higher in iron, lowest cholesterol.
> Young liver is particularly mild, tender & delicious, not anything like beef leather from the store.:wink:


Great information Nancy. Do you process your own or take to a processing factory?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

There's a couple of butchers we use.
If they are too big for a leg roast we like to have them ground into part Hot Italian sausage & brats.
If you want any organ meats you need to ask for them elsewise they disappear.:coffee2:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I love it - I cant stand the taste of mutton or most lamb (too strong tasting for me) but love goat. I have had it mostly in Indian food, and it is delicious.... very mild and very lean and tender is my experience (but I guess I have never had "old goat")...


----------



## Cloudbuster (Mar 12, 2014)

Once we had an older buck (about 4) that we decided to whether then butcher. Unfortunately, his meat ended up really gamey and goaty -- you could taste the buck smell in the meat. I don't know if that was due to improper processing or if all old buck will taste like that. I recommend sticking to younger animals and males that have been whethered at an early age.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We did a 2yr old in rut. Processer really knew their job, no bucky smell.
He was half ground & half Italian sausage, with the plan to feed him to the dogs if we didn't like it.
Poor dogs didn't get any. It wasn't as mild as doe or young animal but outrageously delicious!!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Oops, by saying it tasted like Venison, I didn't mean gamey, lol. It's like deer meat in the fact that as long as you cook it right, it will be good. Kid meat is very mild. I did a leg slow roasted in the crock pot and it was delicious


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok here's my problem. My hubby wants to try goat meat. But I can't bring myself to slaughter one of my kids. :tears:I know that my wethers are sold for meat but I'm not the one doing it. They are alive and well when they leave my house.

How do I get past that?...I try not get attached to the wethers but it is really hard sometimes.

It is quite the dilemma....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Springkids when they have been dispatched they are no longer who they were.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

I understand how you feel about processing your own goats. They trust us, they come running every time we get near the fence. Then all the sudden you are slaughtering them for meat.

The wether I'm going to have processed is my first goat kid born to us. He is now 6 months old. He loves attention. So friendly and sweet. My husband and I can't even kill chickens. So we will definitely have someone else do the job when it comes to our goats. 

I have decided to give the wethers a great short life. I will pet and treat the ones going for slaughter just the same as all the others. ( I think )

I don't really have it all figured out either...I don't want to kill and eat an animals that loves and trusts me. 

But, I know the meat is better for my family than the meat you get at the store. And cost less. It just makes sense. :mrgreen::-D


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

We had a goat dressing party. I grew up with our family processing our own beef and hogs but I cant do the deed on those sweet babies! So, one winter I invited my nephew and brothers of my son in law to come. They slaughtered a yearling each and one for our freezer. I helped them with the cutting up and cleaning.


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Mamaboyd said:


> My husband wants to try goat meat...since we would like to eventually raise some meat goats for ourselves. As long as nobody tells me what it is before I eat it, I will probably be okay, lol. I really hope it does not taste like venison...**gag**. I have tried that and moose once, it did not stay down long. I guess if we can eat our own pigs and chickens, we will be fine with goats


I wonder if you had bad venison. I have eaten good venison and I have eaten bad venison.

If the deer is a clean kill w/o scaring him and causing his adrenaline to rise, it it much better meat. (Probably the same with goats).

If you hit a deer in the gut and the bile touches the meat that meat will be horrible.

If a deer is a clean kill and properly processed; there isn't much difference in it and beef.


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

springkids said:


> Ok here's my problem. My hubby wants to try goat meat. But I can't bring myself to slaughter one of my kids. :tears:I know that my wethers are sold for meat but I'm not the one doing it. They are alive and well when they leave my house.
> 
> How do I get past that?...I try not get attached to the wethers but it is really hard sometimes.
> 
> It is quite the dilemma....


I am not sure if I will ever be able to do it either.

I have been raising chickens for 3 years now. So far We have only processed the extra roosters. I use to cry a little while processing them but it is getting easier w/time.

For one thing; I have some chickens that are like pets but others that I do not pay much attention to (especially if I know they are extra roosters).

I will be getting goats soon. At 1st they will just be pets, and later be for milk and cheese. Down the road I will be processing some of the offspring.

It will probably be hard at 1st till, I get a little experience behind it.

One thing that helps me is doing it with the utmost respect for the animal. Alan and I always pray over the animals and thank God for the blessing. Nothing is wasted. The parts that we do not plan to eat (the entrails and such), we drive way away from the house (as to not attract coyotes, ***** and such to our chickens) and leave it for the wildlife.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I think it is just that it tastes gamey to me, I can smell it when it is cooking too. We had some beef from the farmer that rents our land, strictly on pasture for feed, and I could taste the gameyness (sp?) in the roasts as well...that being said, I had no problem cooking the ground beef, it was the roasts that made me gag. I guess I just got used to eating the meat from the grocery store. We raised our own pigs for the freezer and I never had a problem eating them :shrug:. And our chickens we raised for the freezer took a bit to get used to as well. Maybe my taste buds and smell senses are too sensitive?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mamaboyd said:


> I think it is just that it tastes gamey to me, I can smell it when it is cooking too. We had some beef from the farmer that rents our land, strictly on pasture for feed, and I could taste the gameyness (sp?) in the roasts as well...that being said, I had no problem cooking the ground beef, it was the roasts that made me gag. I guess I just got used to eating the meat from the grocery store. We raised our own pigs for the freezer and I never had a problem eating them :shrug:. And our chickens we raised for the freezer took a bit to get used to as well. Maybe my taste buds and smell senses are too sensitive?


Grass fed beef is world's different than what you buy in the store. Steers at the feedlot get fed corn, m&m's, gummy bears, saw dust, anything cheap the operators can get. 
Cattle out on pasture obviously don't get fed those things, so that's why the venison and beef you had tasted "bad" to you.

Chickens from the store are fed and managed much worse, so that again explains the different taste.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Grass fed beef is world's different than what you buy in the store. Steers at the feedlot get fed corn, m&m's, gummy bears, saw dust, anything cheap the operators can get.
> Cattle out on pasture obviously don't get fed those things, so that's why the venison and beef you had tasted "bad" to you.
> 
> Chickens from the store are fed and managed much worse, so that again explains the different taste.


m&ms and gummy bears!!!!!!! how would they ever get m&ms cheap enough to feed???, any kind of chocolate candy here is about 7 dollars a pound. Especially name brand stuff it is ridiculous. We tried to have an old fashioned weenie roast the other day complete with smores. The dang chocolate bars to make them nearly broke the bank. Now even a cheap family past time like a weenie roast is expensive....


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

NubianFan said:


> m&ms and gummy bears!!!!!!! how would they ever get m&ms cheap enough to feed???, any kind of chocolate candy here is about 7 dollars a pound. Especially name brand stuff it is ridiculous. We tried to have an old fashioned weenie roast the other day complete with smores. The dang chocolate bars to make them nearly broke the bank. Now even a cheap family past time like a weenie roast is expensive....


It is all the outdated/messed up batches/failed inspection in quality control stuff. It goes back into the food chain as animal feed. Pigs get tons of it, literally. Fast cheap weight gain from stuff that would otherwise go in the landfill. IN THEORY it can be a good way to waste not, want not.... but it has to be fed according to species and quality and that is hard to do on a large scale. My uncle gets food scraps from a senior care facility and a bakery and feeds them to his pigs. His pork is delicious. But this is on a small enough scale that he can make sure the food they get is fit for them to eat.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well heck no wonder Americans are fat, even our cows eat junk food.... sheesh. That is disgusting. I knew they were kept in less than ideal conditions but I didn't know they were fed candy... holy moly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, they get all the bad bunches, recalls, etc. Farmers don't even eat any of the corn they grow for the cows, what does that tell you?
Dairy cows are fed much in the same manner, and even the milk you see, that say it does not come from cows given hormones, but almost all do, they are lieing. They do everything they can to get the most milk from the cows, and sanitary practices are hardly ever followed. 
And because the cows are given those hormones, it's in our milk, and that links to why the girls are developing faster and faster as the years tick by.

You don't even want to know how the pigs are raised....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And to get back on topic (sorry), the people that I know who have eaten goat meat say it's very good. They didn't think it was like venison, or beef, either, nor did they think it was gamey, they said it had its own flavor, but it was delicious.
I still can't bring myself to eat one of mine after all these years, I'll eat anything else, but can't eat my goats!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Grass fed beef is world's different than what you buy in the store. Steers at the feedlot get fed corn, m&m's, gummy bears, saw dust, anything cheap the operators can get.
> Cattle out on pasture obviously don't get fed those things, so that's why the venison and beef you had tasted "bad" to you.
> 
> Chickens from the store are fed and managed much worse, so that again explains the different taste.


Have you ever noticed the taste and color of the eggs you buy in the stores? The yolks are pale and have no flavor. I can't even eat store bought eggs without them bothering my stomach...because of what the chickens are fed and how they are kept and maintained. We love our eggs from our free range chickens, they have flavor and don't give me stomach pains. As well as store bought pork..can't eat it, it bothers my gut but I have no problems eating our farm raised pigs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have noticed that. They don't bother my stomach though, but I think I'm an unusual person with an iron stomach! 
They are so pale and flavorless because the hens are kept indoors 24/7, never see the light of day, and are kept on medicated feed to prevent them from dying from their living conditions.
The store bought eggs labeled as free range is a joke basically, because you and I both know there is no way people go Easter egg hunting for 1000's of eggs daily


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

love my free range eggs! store bought eggs are terribly disappointing. my absolute favourite egg is from the feral chickens. they're small but most delicious thing ever. 

very interesting but not surprising with the feedlot animals. so sad (not just the state their in, but the foods they're fed....)

getting our buckling processed this coming week (for easter), so I can report back findings after....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Mamaboyd said:


> I think it is just that it tastes gamey to me, I can smell it when it is cooking too. We had some beef from the farmer that rents our land, strictly on pasture for feed, and I could taste the gameyness (sp?) in the roasts as well...that being said, I had no problem cooking the ground beef, it was the roasts that made me gag. I guess I just got used to eating the meat from the grocery store. We raised our own pigs for the freezer and I never had a problem eating them :shrug:. And our chickens we raised for the freezer took a bit to get used to as well. Maybe my taste buds and smell senses are too sensitive?


Plus it may not have been bled as well as possible.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh I knew they pumped everything full of hormones, I had a 9 year old that looked like a 15 year old and now as a 12 year old she could easily pass for an 18 year old. She is 5'6" at 12 and curvy. I just never thought of candy. The sawdust didn't surprise me at all but the candy did. That is just so gross.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

What I love is that our government says our kids these days are so obese and that they need to eat better, healthier foods etc. How can kids do that if the "healthier foods" are full of hormones and stuff that is fed or used to make them grow better? 
Ni, let us know how your goat tastes!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

We have our own eggs and goats milk. I raised pigs last summer, our freezer is full and now I've got 18 meat birds growing. I like knowing what goes into my food and what I'm feeding my family. I did buy goat meat from a lady about an hour away and it was good, better than lamb. I just can't bring myself to raise meat goats.....yet. I'd def get too attached to a cow


----------



## Cloudbuster (Mar 12, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Grass fed beef is world's different than what you buy in the store. Steers at the feedlot get fed corn, m&m's, gummy bears, saw dust, anything cheap the operators can get.
> Cattle out on pasture obviously don't get fed those things, so that's why the venison and beef you had tasted "bad" to you.
> 
> Chickens from the store are fed and managed much worse, so that again explains the different taste.


At first I didn't believe this, but I was wrong. It is done, at least to some degree. There's no reason it can't be done as part of a balanced diet. Further apology and explanation below!


----------



## Cloudbuster (Mar 12, 2014)

NubianFan said:


> Well heck no wonder Americans are fat, even our cows eat junk food.... sheesh. That is disgusting. I knew they were kept in less than ideal conditions but I didn't know they were fed candy... holy moly.


 Don't believe everything you read on the internet. ETA: But believe that. I was wrong! But it's not as bad as it seems. How many of us feed our goats a feed which has molasses as a component? Essentially the same thing.


----------



## Cloudbuster (Mar 12, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, they get all the bad bunches, recalls, etc. Farmers don't even eat any of the corn they grow for the cows, what does that tell you?


 It tells me that it's not sweet corn, and not as high in sugar as the corn humans like to eat. It's healthier for the cattle than sweet corn would be.


Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dairy cows are fed much in the same manner, and even the milk you see, that say it does not come from cows given hormones, but almost all do, they are lieing. They do everything they can to get the most milk from the cows, and sanitary practices are hardly ever followed.
> And because the cows are given those hormones, it's in our milk, and that links to why the girls are developing faster and faster as the years tick by.


 Sanitary practices for Grade A dairies are so stringent that it makes it almost impossible to run a small Grade A dairy, as any goat dairier here can tell you. The sanitary practices actually go way above and beyond what is minimally necessary and were responsible for shutting down most of the local small scale dairies that used to exist around me in the 60s. The level of inspection and equipment and structural requirements make it simply not economical to do on a small scale.


----------



## Cloudbuster (Mar 12, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have noticed that. They don't bother my stomach though, but I think I'm an unusual person with an iron stomach!
> They are so pale and flavorless because the hens are kept indoors 24/7, never see the light of day, and are kept on medicated feed to prevent them from dying from their living conditions.
> The store bought eggs labeled as free range is a joke basically, because you and I both know there is no way people go Easter egg hunting for 1000's of eggs daily


 Even free range chickens return to their coops at night and to lay. Yeah, sure, I'd sometimes find secret caches of eggs that a hen had been keeping underneath a bush or something, but the vast majority will return to the coop to lay. If you're ranging them in an open field with a mobile coop, the coop is the most attractive place to them.


----------



## Cloudbuster (Mar 12, 2014)

About candy used in feed: 

I apologize and am eating crow (and Gummi Bears) on this. I've found several articles that this is true, however, I am pretty sure that the the overall mass of cattle feed this represents is pretty small. I found it interesting that multiple articles referred back to the same quoted &quot;Mike Yoder, a dairy farmer in Middlebury, Ind.&quot; 

He can be feeding them some candy to bump up their sugar intake, but there's no doubt that this is only a part of a diet that contains adequate protein, fiber and other nutrients. It's not as if that's all they're getting. If he's a dairy farmer, he's not just fattening them up, he's got to be giving them a diet that keeps them viable for years of milking.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cloudbuster said:


> Sanitary practices for Grade A dairies are so stringent that it makes it almost impossible to run a small Grade A dairy, as any goat dairier here can tell you. The sanitary practices actually go way above and beyond what is minimally necessary and were responsible for shutting down most of the local small scale dairies that used to exist around me in the 60s. The level of inspection and equipment and structural requirements make it simply not economical to do on a small scale.


While the regulations may be "above and beyond", the actual practices being carried out on a daily basis on 1000+ cow dairies is so far below standards to border on the horribly unsanitary. They only pass inspection because they know when the inspections are scheduled and clean up their operations for the "test days".

The small farmer takes greater care of his stock than a commercial dairy farm. The same goes for small meat producers, even small produce garden operations. It's so absolutely stupid that our government won't let us decide for ourselves what we want to eat or drink, or where we are allowed to get it from. :evil:

/sigh

Sorry, rant over. Back to your regularly scheduled thread topic.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

One of these days I will actually have an extra buckling/wether to raise for slaughter lol so far I have sold all of them for breeders/pets. I may try to get some meat goats in the future though. I want to breed Kinders.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Is butchering any different for goat than one does for cow?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Nope, pretty much the same for most mammals.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

If dairies weren't as disgusting as they are, they wouldn't have to ultra pasteurize the milk to make it safe


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I find it creepy that UHT milk can stay on shelves almost forever......


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

what is UHT milk?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Grrrr....my computer blinked and I lost my post.
So, shorter version. Goat is delicious! We do our own butchering. We give them the best life we can and the DH gives them a bowl of grain just before the lethal shot. We try not to eat meat from the store. (Or anything from the store for that matter.) It is not food but rather a food-like substance. I use goat for anything I would use beef for, stew, steak, spaghetti, tacos, soup etc. and I make lots of sausage.
We have butchered does, wethers and our old buck. It is all good. Our old buck was meant for dog food too, but we ate it ourselves. The best we have had is doe and I have to think it is the way we pamper them.
Just remember, when we weigh our meat it is the weight of the meat we see, NOT the injected water!

I do not know about all feeds but I was watching a Red Vines segment on the news and they proudly announced that they sell their imperfect candies to the local pig farmers.


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

It is good it tastes like deer meat


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Any meat is delicious if it is processed and cooked correctly. Gender, diet and age can affect the quality of the goat meat, but I suppose that's the same for all species. 
They call goat the "poor man's meat", but it's pretty darn flavorful and enjoyable for being "poor" lol. And goats are so cheap and easy to raise, why not? you get just enough meat to use for your family, without storing half a cow in your freezer for a year and a half. All in all its the best choice for backyard homesteaders and butchers.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> what is UHT milk?


ultra high temp processed milk. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra-high-temperature_processing


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I decided to butcher a whether this year. I am the BIGGEST chicken when it comes to foods. I know what I like and stick with it. I have a master plan with my wether I picked out to try. I'm going to get just a few cuts of meat.....I'll let the butcher decide what he thinks is best......the rest beef sticks....or in this case goat sticks. I do NOT like deer meat at all but he had some 'deer' sticks made up and I love them. So that way if I hate goat meat I have a grinder and will grind the little meat I get up and mix with a lot of hamburger so it doesn't go to waist then I will still have my yummy goat sticks lol. I honestly don't know if I will like goat though because I love fat on my meat.....I know I'm a very unhealthy eater but I love it


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I love goat meat. I started eating it at Indian restaurants, and it's great when cooked properly. I have butchered two of my goats so far. One was a 4 year old doe that was let out on accident, and she was psycho. I was not able to get her back, so 3.5 weeks later when I finally found her I had her shot. It was in the middle of summer, and I knew nothing about processing. The guy that was going to help me was out of town until the next day. I was able to find a hunter that helped me get her gutted, and I got her hung and wrapped to keep flies out. We got her butchered the next morning. She is gamey tasting, and she is not for people who have not had gamey meat before. I believe it was because she was out on sage brush for almost 4 weeks, and she wasn't processed the best. I still eat the cuts though, but I just use strong flavors and cook low and slow. I traded a dairy doe I did not want anymore last year for a boer/nubian cross whether. He was on mom for five months, and I finished him on alfalfa, oats, barley, and peas. He was processed in my barn in under two hours, and he is divine to eat! I do have to say even he gets gamey tasting with leftovers after a few days, but he tastes better than any lamb I've bought.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Oh I knew they pumped everything full of hormones, I had a 9 year old that looked like a 15 year old and now as a 12 year old she could easily pass for an 18 year old. She is 5'6" at 12 and curvy. I just never thought of candy. The sawdust didn't surprise me at all but the candy did. That is just so gross.


I think all the hormones in foods today does have a affect on children, especially little girls developing to early.

I try to be very careful about what I give my 8 year old daughter to eat. No milk whatsoever from the store...She drinks almond milk.. No vegetables from a can packed in city water.(I give her frozen or fresh vegetables) No drinks of any kind that is made with city water. I prepare juice with our spring water. No meat unless is stated hormone free, I but ground beef from Whole food stores, (organic) ( going to be eating our own
goats soon)  The list goes on......

She is right on target for her height and weight. Hopefully she will not hit puberty until she is 15 like I did.

I did the same with my boys and their bodies didn't start changing until they were about 14.

I could and should do a lot better, but everything is so expensive and so much work. .... Thinking about getting chickens and a dairy goat.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>I could and should do a lot better, but everything is so expensive and so much work.<<<
I know it can be hard but you will be so happy with yourself if you stick to it. And think what you will save in doctor bills!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

robin4 said:


> I could and should do a lot better, but everything is so expensive and so much work. .... Thinking about getting chickens and a dairy goat.


you're doing much more than the average person, so good on you. and when you're feeling like it's all too much, too expensive and it may not be worth it to raise your own food or stick to organics, remember this quote:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Is it weird that I think he is kinda handsome....


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

^ yes. Lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

sassykat6181 said:


> ^ yes. Lol


:slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

sassykat6181 said:


> ^ yes. Lol


I agree :slapfloor: :lol:


----------

